# Big Al's Boxing day sales



## tijuanatoad (May 17, 2010)

On Boxing day what kind of sales or price reductions would BA have on:

1) 75-100 G tank, stand, lights

2) Canister filters ie Ehiem 2215, 2217; Rena XP

3) Fish

I'm wondering if I should wait. I'm not in a rush to set-up.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

lol that's really far away...if anything just buy full setups on kijiji. Look for a while to find a good deal, it will be a lot cheaper than buying everything at a store.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Rofl, I thought there was some unknown boxing day coming up.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

guys guys, he's planning ahead. He may want new plus warranty. Equipment like filters will have good discount, around 25%-50%, they varies. I bought 50ft python no spill gravel cleaner 50% off. Tanks...a couple of years ago I wanted a nice furniture oceanic 90 gal, the manager was only going to give me 10% off, I passed. Fish...can't remember, they always have specials on them. I bought a replacement bulb too, so overall its good to go there during boxing day, its busy, stuff do get discounted.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

For livestock it's 25% off.
Clearance items are 75% off

Decent deals off tanks but still cheaper to craigslist it.

Check out redflags deals and do a search for big als boxing day deals. They don't change much year to year.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you have the time, their tent sales (one or two times a year?) have pretty decent deals on tanks/setups.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

BA's scarboro had a tent sale about a month and a half ago, some time in may, if I remember correctly. 

On boxing day, and at tent sales, there are usually at least ten or fifteen different tanks on sale at each location. Typically you will find a variety of bow-front tank+stand combinations on sale for 30-40% off the full price. Basic rectangular tanks are sometimes on sale too, along with their matching stands most often. I have not seen bare tanks go on sale alone as much as the stand+tank combo.

I would personally go for the kijiji route if it's for your fishroom. If it's to be a gorgeous brand new object-of-desire for your living room, I don't think someone else's rotten old stand is going to do it for you. In that case, do wait for their next tent sale or boxing day sale. 

Usually they have some good prices on lights and filters at the same time. 

W


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

arc said:


> For livestock it's 25% off.


Thats going on at BA Oakville now too,Im not sure about other locations


----------

